# Made in USA Soundstream Davinci DV-10 sub



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks cool and is massive. Dont know if it plays well as I cant find much on the net for it. Seller doesnt have many pics but the magnet structure is massive.

price is cheap for such a heavy sub. It originally came in wooden crate. dont know if this guy has that still


eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices




DUG™ (DUal Gauze field magnet technology) patent pending
DOV™ (Dual Opposing Voice coils technology) patent pending
HVA™ (Horizontal and Vertical Alignment Conex spider assembly) patent pending
Cast Aluminum 5-piece Basket
Diamond cut finish 
Collar-Lock aluminum mounting ring
Multi-Vent back plate
Non-pressed paper cone w/MD6 coating
Large foam rubber, high excursion surround
Gold screw terminals
Dual 2 ohm voice coils
BAEISV hybrid voice coil former
Wood packing crate with chrome hardware

Davinci 10"
Frequency Response 29 Hz-1.6 KHz
320 Oz. Magnet
3" Voice Coil
Sensitivity 86 dB
13mm XMAX
1000 Watts RMS


----------

